# App AppleTV



## LKM (30 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, est ce que dans cette onglet il est possible de récupérer et lire des films depuis un Nas ou un autre Mac?

Merci


----------



## edenpulse (30 Octobre 2019)

Nope. C'est uniquement pour les contenus issus de l'iTunes Store.


----------



## LKM (30 Octobre 2019)

Donc je suppose que l’app AppleTV ne peu pas remplacer un Apple TV physique (le boîtier noir) du moins pour cette utilisation?
Car depuis son interface on peu lire des films depuis un autre Mac ou Nas, c’est bien sa?


----------



## stefhan (1 Novembre 2019)

Utilise les apps fournies par le NAS ?
Synology : DS Files, DS Photos, DS Videos, etc.
Ou installe Plex sur ton NAS et iOS, Infuse, etc.


----------



## edenpulse (1 Novembre 2019)

Je conseille vivement infuse, pas de transcodage, qualité top, et lecture directe depuis les partages réseaux du NAS. La joie.


----------



## LKM (4 Novembre 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je conseille vivement infuse, pas de transcodage, qualité top, et lecture directe depuis les partages réseaux du NAS. La joie.



Infuse existe en temps qu’app sur une smart TV ou il faut passer par l’Appel TV?


----------



## vincentn (10 Novembre 2019)

Je donnerais une réponse plus nuancée.
Oui, c'est possible, à certaines conditions.

La preuve :






Je m'explique.

Précisions : Je suis maintenant sous Catalina avec l'app TV, j'ai un NAS Synology, une Apple TV avec notamment Infuse et DS Videos (mais aussi Netflix, Amazon Prime, OCS, etc.), mais je n'utilise qu'Infuse, que je recommande,  dans le cas qui nous concerne ici.

Sur mon NAS j'ai un dossier avec des vidéos "jetables" que je supprime dès visionnage, et une bibliothèque de vidéos (et son dossier media), auparavant gérée par iTunes et maintenant par l'app TV.
Infuse sur mon Apple TV me permet de regarder ce qui est dans mon dossier jetable mais aussi dans le dossier media de l'app TV.
Sur mes appareils iOS, Infuse me permet de faire la même chose.

Maintenant, penchons nous sur l'App TV sur iOS. Je ne reviens pas sur l'onglet Regarder.
L'onglet Bibliothèque me permet de regarder les films ou séries TV importées et gérées dans l'app TV sur mon Mac (les fichiers vidéos étant physiquement eux sur mon NAS).

Comment elles apparaissent dans cet onglet Bibliothèque ?
Dans les préférences sur le Mac, à l'item partage, il faut cocher à minima partage multimédia, puis partage à domicile. Le nom de notre bibliothèque se trouve dans le champ au dessus. C'est cette bibliothèque (films, séries, …) qui sera partagée et accessible aux appareils iOS connectés avec le même identifiant (et pas un autre).
C'est ce que vous pouvez-voir dans la capture d'écran ci-dessus (ne vous fiez pas aux intitulés Séries ou Films récemment achetés, ce n'est pas le cas ici, ce sont des RIP de DVD, pas d'achats sur l'iTunes Store).

En résumé, oui c'est possible, uniquement pour les fichiers gérés par l'app TV sur le Mac, qu'ils soient physiquement sur votre ordinateur ou sur votre NAS.


----------



## homerbd (7 Décembre 2019)

[Soluce du moment : hébergé les fichiers multimédias transférés de mon mac sur une clé sur la livebox 4 >> lecture avec VLC sur appleTV]


----------



## jeje434 (21 Décembre 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je conseille vivement infuse, pas de transcodage, qualité top, et lecture directe depuis les partages réseaux du NAS. La joie.


bonjour
je n'arrive pas à paramétrer infuse pro. Les vidéos de mon nas se sont pas visibles alors que sur l'iphone, je les ai bien.
Une idée ?
merci


----------



## LKM (21 Décembre 2019)

InFuse est disponible sur les smart TV?


----------

